# Part-year, non-resident state return



## happiness.stan (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi guys

I moved back to the UK in August, having been in the US Jan - July in 2014.
I am now in the process of filing my state tax return (federal was fine), and I'm a little unsure as which forms I have to submit (unfortunately I have to file by post).

As I understand it, I need to file BOTH a part year resident form as well as a non-resident form.
Is this correct or if not, which forms would you recommend in this situation as I'm sure it's not unique!

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Which state are you coming from? Some states have NR forms, others don't - and some have you file a NR form for the year you leave where you allocate your income and expenses between your resident and NR portions.

Fifty states, fifty different ways to handle this.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## happiness.stan (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks Bev. It was New York, specifically Manhattan.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

New York state has a particularly extensive online presence for their tax department. Individuals home

You should be able to get forms, instructions and even file your change of address here. (I think you also would do your NYC income tax declaration here, too.) 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

On the federal side they call it a "dual status" year. States often call the same thing "part year residence," just to give you a clue where to look on their Web sites for instructions.


----------

